# Mexico Drivers License



## folsom73 (Dec 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if I can get a Driver’s License in Mexico? [ in Chihuahua , Chihuahua]
I don’t have a ‘valid ‘ license from the states. I’ve heard that you need to provide proof of your address here in Mexico.
Thank you for any advice and information…..


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will need your residence visa and proof of address. The test is in Spanish, but you can study in advance and it is pretty easy. There is also a simple eye test and a driving test, since you don't have a current license. These are general requirements, as each state has its own licensing regulations and procedures. Ask locally for the location of the appropriate office.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes. Most states want to see a passport, visa other than then FMT, proof of address. Some require a written test (in Spanish). Best to head down to the Transito headquarters where you live and ask about the requirements.


----------

